# How to determine if i have a leg injury



## Vehyr (Oct 14, 2019)

I have started training kicks at home at least for now , i've noticed that sometimes when i kick with my left leg (normal side kick and low kick) my knee kinda moves a little bit and it both hurts and softens the blow totally , is it something that i could resolve at home , at all or do i just have to not use my left leg ? there isn't any problem when i just support myself with it or do anything else .


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Oct 14, 2019)

Probably see a medical professional.


----------



## jobo (Oct 14, 2019)

Vehyr said:


> I have started training kicks at home at least for now , i've noticed that sometimes when i kick with my left leg (normal side kick and low kick) my knee kinda moves a little bit and it both hurts and softens the blow totally , is it something that i could resolve at home , at all or do i just have to not use my left leg ? there isn't any problem when i just support myself with it or do anything else .


just kick lower and work your way up making sure you warm up first


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 14, 2019)

Vehyr said:


> I have started training kicks at home at least for now , i've noticed that sometimes when i kick with my left leg (normal side kick and low kick) my knee kinda moves a little bit and it both hurts and softens the blow totally , is it something that i could resolve at home , at all or do i just have to not use my left leg ? there isn't any problem when i just support myself with it or do anything else .


I would need to see a video of the type of kick that is causing you pain.  From what it sounds like, you may be using in incorrect structure or striking with the wrong part of your foot.  

Can you show a video of the kick you are doing?  Don't go crazy with it,  I just need to see two kicks of each.  As for your injury, you'll probably have to take a break from kicking.   Your knee shouldn't hurt when you do a side kick.  So I'm wondering if you injured yourself with the low kick and the side kick aggregates it.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 14, 2019)

Vehyr said:


> I have started training kicks at home at least for now , i've noticed that sometimes when i kick with my left leg (normal side kick and low kick) my knee kinda moves a little bit and it both hurts and softens the blow totally , is it something that i could resolve at home , at all or do i just have to not use my left leg ? there isn't any problem when i just support myself with it or do anything else .



*How to determine if i have a leg injury*

*1) ** Is there pain (yes or no)*
*  -if yes...see #2*
*  -if no...you do not have an injury*

*2)  Go see a medical professional....they will determine if you have an injury.*


----------



## pdg (Oct 14, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> *How to determine if i have a leg injury*
> 
> *1) ** Is there pain (yes or no)*
> *  -if yes...see #2*
> ...



You can have or cause pain without there being an underlying injury though.

Best to check with someone medical, that much I can agree with - but if they say there's no injury you're left with poor technique causing pain (the pain in this case being your body warning you that an injury is imminent).


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 14, 2019)

pdg said:


> no injury you're left with poor technique causing pain (the pain in this case being your body warning you that an injury is imminent).


This is what  I'm kind of thinking is going on.  Just from my own experience that I've never had to guess if I was injured or not.  That was always clear.  But if the pain only occurs when doing a side kick or low kick then I'm thinking that poor technique is tearing up the knee.  For the side kick it could be that the rooting leg is not placed correctly causing the knee to turn on the joint.   Low kicks are the easiest things to do and it's not until you start kicking something that the knee is at risk.  Based on the sideways movement, I'm thinking the low kick is one where the foot is being swung like a golf club, which would screw up anyone's knee.


----------

